Ask HN: How you got your first funding? - max_
======
philippz
Bootstraped until we had traction: proof-of-concept, small proof-of-market and
users.

Make sure you did your networking all the way through.

------
aml183
A local accelerator funded my company called Koalah. They gave us $25,000 for
8%. We applied via their online application and knew the founder of the firm.

~~~
bhu1st
Did it help?

------
omarchowdhury
Customers.

------
kidlogic
Grant from a college followed by acceptance into accelerator fund

------
popobobo
I know some folks here probably lead you to YC. But I am currently building
something with my saving as a developer. If I got my prototype right, I will
call my richest auntie.

